# SRAM red jockey noise



## kcartwright27 (Apr 14, 2012)

Im sure this has been covered but i wanted to ping you all with it as i am not finding a direct answer.
I have been experiencing the usual SRAM drivetrain noise issues and for some reason they are bothering the heck out of me. 
I have a Focus Izalco pro 2.0
Red shifters and RD
force crank and FD

There is just steady clicking as i am peddling that i was not used to on my other Trek 105 equipped bike..
I wanted to make a change to the cassette ratio ( had a sram 1070 ) so i went ahead and got an ultegra 11-28 as i hear they tend to be quieter..
Had the LBS do it and go ahead and do a total RD tune up.. and picked it up yesterday.. Performance is great and it is shifting as it should.. noise is still there though.. 

When i put it up my bike stand and get real close i can tell the steady click click.. if you will.. is coming from the upper jockey..

Questions are.. i am thinking of trying a KMC chain. which i hear can alleviate some of the noise and they perform well. You all agree with this being a next step ?
And.. any options for changing out the jockey wheels .. perhaps to a carbon fiber one to eliminate the noise ?

The bike is about 5 months old.. has about 700 miles on it or so.. 
had the initial cable stretch tune up completed.. and then had the RD checked over and adjusted yesterday.

The LBS mechanic swears he thinks this is normal noise from the SRAM drive train.. however.. i feel it has gotten measurably louder over the last few months.. perhaps a bad bearing in the jockey wheel ?


----------



## cartmaniac (Jun 6, 2007)

Well, I'm a fan of the KMC chains - for me the X10SL does seem to run a lot quieter and shift a little better than the SRAM PC-1090 that I used at first.

But a clicking noise from the pulley? That just sounds wrong. I guess all I can say is double check the alignment of the derailleur hanger --- make sure the derailleur cage is lined up vertical, not going off at some angle to the cassette. Check the B-screw adjustment --- upper pulley should be something like 6 mm from largest cog. Check the limit screw adjustment and indexing. Sorry, probably not anything you haven't already looked at 10 times.


----------



## Merckx Ti (Mar 8, 2008)

For starters what chain are you using? 
At 700 miles I wouldn't think it was worn out. But have you checked to see if it is?

1. You could have a worn out chain.
2. You could have a stiff link in your chain.
3. If you are running a Sram 1050,1070 or 1090 chain they are known to be noisy.
4. The spacing on the upper jockey pulley could be positioned to close to the freewheel and it could be your problem. On Sram's read RD the gap should be 1/8"
5. I run the newer Sram 1091R chain and think it's the quietest of their chains. 
6. I have also used the KMC X10SL chain with success. Be careful if buying this on-line
I know 2 people who bought un-boxed chains and they didn't get what they paid for. Get one in it's package so you know your getting what you paid for.

Good Luck and happy ridding.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

i can say w/ near certainty the noise isn't coming from your pulleys. i can also say that 99% of the after-market pulleys you can buy will be noisier than the standard SRAM pulleys. check ALL adjustments on the rear derailleur. check (with an alignment tool) the hanger. lube your chain.


----------



## Wheelman55 (Jul 10, 2009)

And I would through in "clean all of the gunk off of the jockey/pulley wheels".


----------

